# Troup Co. hogs???



## gobblehunter (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone have any evidence of wild hogs in or around Troup Co.?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not troup co. but some jackhole turned some out in pine mt valley about 2 or 3 yrs ago.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jan 21, 2011)

Jackhole, that's funny.


----------



## gspbrad (Jan 23, 2011)

There are hogs in Troup County in a few areas.


----------



## EDH (Jan 26, 2011)

We had a few pass through our club in meriwether county that is about 5 minutes outside of hogansville.


----------



## bulldogfans34 (Apr 11, 2011)

One was killed in a residential neighborhood in LaGrange a few months back. It was about 50lbs or so. 18-20 have been spotted on the south end of Troup County next to I-185, one of those was about 250 lbs or so.


----------



## bigborefreak (Apr 17, 2011)

Hogs have been spotted near the airport in an apartment complex, and in the woods adjacent the industrial park.


----------



## JWilson (Apr 20, 2011)

We had some on my old lease in harris co near waverly hall there was even a gator about a 9 footer I walked up on it while turkey hunting


----------



## gspbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

North Troup has a fair population is some areas.


----------

